# THE Worst film that my family ever witnessed!



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

Well ive been thinking about it and to this day we family thinks that The Forbidden empire (no not the Jackie chan movie) is the SINGLE worst film EVER made! its acouly a Russian film or something and was a very very expensive film from them and even had was complete  in 2009 but was put on hold tell 2014 due to budget problems, and is based off a book called Vif? or somthing and its a HORRBLE mess of a film my whole family was just mesmerized at how bad this movie was. 
           many of the actors are so poorly dubbed that a few of them sounds like 10 years olds in a 40 year old man bodys XD and they also scram everything threw the entire movie! and the mian charcter has a name..he tewlls you hes name in the begging of the movie - jone green or somthing...bit it dont matter as the rst of the charetrs for the rest of the 2 and half hour runtime well saw hes nick name MR Scientist over 500 times!

for a wile i though that ways hes name...mr scientist as they cant hadry speak english even tho their dubbed XD 

tell me whats the worst film you have ever seen?  was it so bad that it  made you made? or did it make you lol threw the whole thing like this one did for us?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Fucking this movie
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Took my kids to see it beacuse of it being a "magic movie" and the only thing magic about it was how far a cucumber can fit inside a person watching a movie...
1/10 worst family movie ever


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Fucking this movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree lol it was more or less just ultra boring! hour of nothing! my whole family hated it to


----------

